# At what year is a BMW considered a classic?



## plforney (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi all...I was curious about when a BMW or any car for that matter is considered a classic, or antique? I just purchased a 1989 325i. How much is my car worth? It has no rust, the paint is thinning on the hood and roof, and trunk. The inside is clean, no tears in the seats. the carpets in good shape. The only major problem is there's a few cracks in the dash board, typical for Arizona cars at this age. It has 149,000 miles, and new tires. Having to fix the fuel pump because its on its way out. But besides all that how much is the car really worth?:dunno:


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Some cars will not be classics no matter how old they are! Some states consider 20+year old for classic and >25 for antique, as far as registration goes.
Your car is worth what someone will pay for it. You can check KBB or Edmunds pricing guides, past eBay auctions, or the classifieds section here for ideas.


----------

